# QLD Cressbrook Dam



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

The idea of an overnight trip to Cressbrook Dam this weekend was floated mid last week.

A few of us got together to enjoy the terrific weather.

We spent a few hours floating around in near perfect conditions on Saturday afternoon and this morning.

The banter and beverages around the camp fire were topped off by a magnificent crystal clear starry night.

The fishing yielded nothing, but we managed a few dozen red claw between us. Delicious!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

You don't need fish to have a fun time on the water but you could have posted a few photos of the redclaw.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Kahuna

Is that 12.5 C water temp? Can you catch anything at that temp?


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> You don't need fish to have a fun time on the water but you could have posted a few photos of the redclaw.


Apologies Con. I was a bit slack in that regard! Should have taken some pics of my 5 year old daughter picking them up, quite amusing! ;-)



indiedog said:


> Awesome pics. Crap fisherman.


Thanks dawg. You can add mediocre red claw-er.



kayakone said:


> Kahuna
> 
> Is that 12.5 C water temp?


Trev, that is battery voltage. I didn't have the temperature displayed.



kayakone said:


> Can you catch anything at that temp?


No. See Indie's post :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Kahuna said:


> Is that 12.5 C water temp?


Trev, that is battery voltage. I didn't have the temperature displayed.



kayakone said:


> Can you catch anything at that temp?


No. See Indie's post :lol:[/quote]

Duh! That's why there is a 'v' after it. BTW, what is the water temp ATM?

This subject has come up several times in safety posts, particularly in relation to inland waters and their often 'lower than ocean temperatures'. The very low temps of inland waters can result in cold water shock (breathing difficulties - immediately), loss off motor functions in fingers and limbs (within 5 minutes or so), followed eventually by hypothermia, and are all factors in capsizes in inland waters that can lead to death.

Doesn't look at all like you could be off yours in such conditions - just thinkin'.......


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

kayakone said:


> BTW, what is the water temp ATM?
> 
> This subject has come up several times in safety posts, particularly in relation to inland waters and their often 'lower than ocean temperatures'. The very low temps of inland waters can result in cold water shock (breathing difficulties - immediately), loss off motor functions in fingers and limbs (within 5 minutes or so), followed eventually by hypothermia, and are all factors in capsizes in inland waters that can lead to death.
> 
> Doesn't look at all like you could be off yours in such conditions - just thinkin'.......


I just checked with the other guys and they think the water temp was about 15 degrees C.

Yeah, would have had to try pretty hard to fall in in those conditions!


----------



## Carphunter (Jul 23, 2013)

Got 2 love a glassy cressy morning, was there a few weeks ago n has the same condtions. What end did you fish?


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Con, here are some pics of some of the red claw my brother-in-law got.



















I cooked mine up using a coriander prawn recipe. Good stuff!



Carphunter said:


> Got 2 love a glassy cressy morning, was there a few weeks ago n has the same condtions. What end did you fish?


No, it doesn't get much better. Fished from the camp site across past the boat ramp to the buoy line, then along the buoy line to Deer Island and back through the bays west of there.

There were quite a few arches showing on the sounder in the deeper water between the camp ground and the boat ramp and also along the buoy line. A lot of the fish were holding around the 10 - 15 m mark.

Did you have any luck when you were out there last?


----------



## Carphunter (Jul 23, 2013)

Funny enough I did that same loop from the boat ramp passed camp ground n across then 2 deer island back round the buoy line to the ramp for a 31 over the othe side n a 40 on the buoy line near the picnic area, right in from of old mate in a flash bass boat! Both on a 4.5 oar gee,


----------

